
Let's do AWS whiteboard sessions – I'll review your architecture, live - budilov
Hey guys if you&#x27;re interested in AWS &amp; tech in general subscribe to my YouTube channel. I&#x27;ll be talking about system design&#x2F;solutions architecture with a huge concentration on AWS. I already have a couple of videos there.<p>I will be releasing a video every week so if you have a topic you&#x27;d like me to dive-deep into let me know. I&#x27;d also be interested in having tech discussions with field professionals -- I can whiteboard and architect solutions based on your requirements. Subscribe and reach out!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;VladimirBudilov<p>Here&#x27;s one I did recently on the topic of Serverless Photo Recognition:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=GIdJz7VnP58<p>P.S. This isn&#x27;t sponsored by AWS and all of the opinions are my own.
P.P.S. Here&#x27;s my LI: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;vbudilov&#x2F;
======
blzaugg
I'd like to see some general best practices/architecture. Something that would
fit a large range of web applications, not just the one I'm making.

For context, below are some details of what I plan to make.

This web application will have: \- user provided content \- login/sign-up \-
email notifications (sign-up, user comments, etc) \- limited number of users
at the beginning (less than 100 per day). But I want it architected in a way
that allows me to scale up when the time comes. \- Standard web application
security patterns \- Standard web application performance patterns (load
balancers, containers, CDNs, etc) \- Secrets will be stored in Vault (or
similar)

My planned full-stack is: \- Vue \- Vuetify \- PWA \- SSR \- Apollo GraphQL +
Hasura + PostgreSQL \- Node or Python

~~~
budilov
Does this suffice?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHJzO5IQCw0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHJzO5IQCw0)

~~~
blzaugg
This is great

------
tornato7
Can I give you some really ridiculous hypothetical requirements to examine?

~~~
budilov
of course

------
_fourzerofour
Understanding an AWS stack for real time stream processing would be fantastic.

